# Quick question about Remembrance Day



## Sythen (10 Nov 2014)

I've never gone to a ceremony outside of uniform, as the crowds really bothered me. This year, due to events, I want to attend the ceremony at the National War Memorial in Ottawa. I know its ok to just put your medals on your jacket, etc.. My question is, do people wear their berets? I've heard some people say yes, and some no.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Nov 2014)

I'm assuming you're retired now?  If so, yes I've seen berets and Regimental cap badges, UN berets, etc on retired members.  Can't speak for anyone else, but it never crosses my mind to walk up and ask them if they've served and earned their head dress.

 :2c:


----------



## Sythen (10 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the reply! Wasn't worried about being called a Walt, just didn't want to be the only guy there in jeans and a beret lol


----------



## DAA (10 Nov 2014)

Retired/former service is up for grabs within reason.  I was sure I saw something recently which said that serving members were not authorized to wear UN or MFO Berets this year.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Retired/former service is up for grabs within reason.  I was sure I saw something recently which said that serving members were not authorized to wear UN or MFO Berets this year.  I'll have to check....



I was under the impression that when this first came about, it was to celebrate the "Year of the Peacekeeper" and that was it.  That has long passed into history.


----------



## DAA (10 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that when this first came about, it was to celebrate the "Year of the Peacekeeper" and that was it.  That has long passed into history.



My thoughts as well but I think the "tradition" sort of carried on which is why direction was issued this year.


----------

